# Farbenwahl bei Bergwerk



## AnthonyXIV (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi @ all, 

da hier einige Anfragen bezüglich Farbvarianten gestellt wurden, gebe ich hier eine Übersicht:

Alle Katalogfarben sind ohne Aufpreis zu haben.
Customfarben sind grundsätzlich möglich! 
Wir haben einen Farbmusterständer, den jeder Premiumhändler bekommt, konzipiert. (Bild folgt)
Dort sind Farb-Variationen dargestellt, die  50,- Aufpreis kosten.  
Alle weiteren Farbwünsche werden je nach Aufwand berechnet. Wir sind natürlich bemüht den Aufpreis möglichst gering zu halten.

Wem also das Faunus WILD von der Farbe net zusagt, der kannst das Rosa auch ein wenig dunkler kriegen! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthoynXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (14. Oktober 2003)

Moin Anthony

bei meinem Händler kostet die Sonderfarbe nix extra und der Rahmen ist auch noch super günstig find ich - aber hoffentlich dauerts keine acht wochen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locationmaster (15. Oktober 2003)

@Anthony

ROSA dunkler is´immernoch ROSA und ich denke
die meisten Frauen stehen nicht auf ROSA !!!
Korregiert mich wenn`s falsch is´.

Greetz


----------



## RiSC (16. Oktober 2003)

mein rahmen ist komplet matt schwarz ... ohne aufkleber, nur das bergwerk logo vorne an dem stueck wo die gabel durch geht wollte ich, mustte keinen aufpreis zahlen.


Fettkloß > das das bei mir acht wochen gedauert hatte .. hatte auch mit der fahrrad messe die jetzt kuerzlich erst war .. wie hiess die doch gleich noch ?eurobike .. ,  da hatte bergwerg wohl viel zu tun gehabt .. und ich hatte mir leider genau die zeit ausgesucht meinen rahmen kurz vorher zu bestellen.


----------



## RiSC (16. Oktober 2003)

-


----------



## RiSC (16. Oktober 2003)

AnthonyXIV > das mit der farbfahl .. bezieht sich das auf alle bergwerk teile? lenker .. vorbau ..
?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (16. Oktober 2003)

@ Risc, 

die Farbenwahl bezieht sich nur auf die Rahmen. Alle weiteren Parts (Vorbauten etc.) müssen separat angefragt werden und kosten einen geringen Aufpreis!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthoynXIV


----------



## RiSC (16. Oktober 2003)

AnthonyXIV > cool, also machbar ist es? wieviel wuerde das denn ungefaehr kosten, beim vorbau. besteht denn die moeglichkeit das der vorbau dann in exakt der gleichen farbe, der gleiche schwarzfarbton sein wird wie mein rahmen ist?


----------



## RiSC (16. Oktober 2003)

AnthonyXIV > na, du bist immer nur mittags hier im forum unterwegs?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (19. Oktober 2003)

@ Risc, 

 nicht nur mittags, sondern auch am Sonntag!!
Das Pulvern von einem Vorbau in Wunschfarbe kostet ca. (je nach Farbe)  20,- Aufpreis! Es wäre dann natürlich genau dieselbe Farbe wie die Rahmenfarbe! 

@ locationmaster, 

na das mit dem rosa dunkler ist schon klar!! Deshalb auch der 

Für Männer gibts diese Bike in hellrosa aber nur in Verbindung mít einer Federboa! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthoynXIV


----------

